# even my "emerge" died *kinda solved*

## aproan

I was trying to update my kernel, so i did 

```
emerge -u gentoo-sources 
```

and it took a while after it processed it all. And I saw some errors that I didnt finish compiling and I didn't know why. So i tried it again and then it said that my "emerge" was not found. EMERGE HAD DIED!! 

So I check the symlink and try to fix it, but now I get a python error: 

```
/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. 
```

I AM SO TOTALLY CONFUSED AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. everything seems to be messed up, and I don't know why. is there some log I should check for help? What can I do? I am desperate.

other programs have ceased to work beccause of this! my emerge died!Last edited by aproan on Mon Feb 05, 2007 4:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

First of all, did you use this command : emerge --depclean ?

Because, I saw this error I think last night in the French forum...

Also, you can run : revdep-rebuild, and maybe it will make your Gentoo back on track  :Smile: 

----------

## aproan

no, i didnt use 

```
 emerge --depclean
```

and right now my machine is finding all of the BROKEn links. i just typed revdep-rebuil as you told me. 

i also tried gcc-config and my version and it didnt work. ill let you know if your method fixes it.

----------

## aproan

it's still broken. your method didn't fix it, thanks though. i still get the libstdc++.so.6 error. ahhhhhhhhh

----------

## Mgiese

 *aproan wrote:*   

> it's still broken. your method didn't fix it, thanks though. i still get the libstdc++.so.6 error. ahhhhhhhhh

  i have had a similar error when changing profile or/and compiler ... theres a packet called libstdc++ or something like this, if you emerge this, everthing should be ok, otherwise you also could emerge -e system and then emerge -e world  :Wink:  depends on your machine , could take up to many days...

if you ran revdep-rebuild you should recompile/emerge the packages that revdep-rebuild reports !

----------

## coolsnowmen

what did you rebuild? if you did the tool chain (gcc)  did you follow the upgrade guide?

did you unmerge anything? 

do you have free space? WIERD things can happen when you run out of space on your main drive...

am I correct in assuming you didn't actually upgrade the kernel ?

have you rebooted?

does revdep rebuild -p work? and still return NO broken links?

----------

## aproan

i haven't rebooted.

i haven't been able to upgrade my kernel and i am afraid to reboot because i opened a new tty and NO LOGINS WORK NOT EVEN ROOT!

all of you guys keep mentioning i should emerge things, but the thing is that i cannot EMERGE because of the libstdc problem! so how can i emerge python again or gcc if emerg at all is dead. i have 24.4 gbs free. 

revdep-rebuild doesn't work either because it needs to use emerge and as stated before. EMERGE IS NOT FUNCTIONING DUE TO THE libstdc++.so.6 i did a find / -name libstdc++.so.6 and it did find 2 of these. are my symlinks all broken?

also, i havent unmerged a thing (i think)

----------

## coolsnowmen

someone back me up but,   I've only lost that library if I trashed the tool chain, or run out of memory/hd space

   It's almost not worth trouble shooting if thats true.  I would boot a live cd, install a new system, (save home and backup /etc/) copy over the old world file (/var/lib/portage/world) and kernal config (/usr/src/linux/.config), and in your case maybe the kernel sources them selves , and emerge -puD1 world (on the new system with the old world file).

With /home saved, and all the config's backed up, there should be very few man-hours...and the computer does the rest of the work....

It sounds drastic...but at least its heading in the right direction...

You could also upload a copy of your emerge.log if someone wanted to try and parse it...but without genlop, its unreadable in my mind.

But even then, I don't know what it would say.

still thinking...If you really did unmerge an old version of gcc (3)...maybe someone could build a libstdc++-v3 and you could hand install...but...that sounds like an 'iffy' way do go.  And if it failed you'ld have been much better to take that time to just install a new system with out trashing the hand-made stuff.

----------

## aproan

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> someone back me up but,   I've only lost that library if I trashed the tool chain, or run out of memory/hd space
> 
>    It's almost not worth trouble shooting if thats true.  I would boot a live cd, install a new system, (save home and backup /etc/) copy over the old world file (/var/lib/portage/world) and kernal config (/usr/src/linux/.config), and in your case maybe the kernel sources them selves , and emerge -puD1 world (on the new system with the old world file).
> 
> With /home saved, and all the config's backed up, there should be very few man-hours...and the computer does the rest of the work....
> ...

 

You keep mentioning I should "save" things. What are you suggesting? To burn them in a CD, install a new system (I dont really want to do this, isn't there any other way around?) I don't really want to do this because this system has lots of features I had to work around for a time, the ethernet, the samba, the double booting, making the printer work, i am afraid this could blow it all off

----------

## d2_racing

I think I found a walkthrough....I found someone of had a similar problem.

His emerge stop to work and also some basic commands, like cd or ls for exemple.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=237177&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396946.html

Can you check that before doing anything  :Smile: 

----------

## aproan

Here is what happened according to my emerge log.

```
1169332582:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gettext

1169332587: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gettext-0.14.1)

1169332592:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.1

1169332592:  === (1 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/gettext-0.15::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gettext/gettext-0.15.ebuild)

1169332592:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 25) sys-devel/gettext-0.15 to /

1169332592:  >>> emerge (2 of 25) sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 to /

1169332592:  === (2 of 25) Cleaning (sys-apps/sed-4.1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sed/sed-4.1.5.ebuild)

1169332592:  === (2 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/sed-4.1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sed/sed-4.1.5.ebuild)

1169332667:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/sed

1169332672: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/sed-4.0.9)

1169332673:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/sed-4.0.9

1169332673:  === (2 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/sed-4.1.5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sed/sed-4.1.5.ebuild)

1169332673:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 25) sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 to /

1169332673:  >>> emerge (3 of 25) app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 to /

1169332673:  === (3 of 25) Cleaning (app-shells/bash-3.1_p17::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-3.1_p17.ebuild)

1169332673:  === (3 of 25) Compiling/Merging (app-shells/bash-3.1_p17::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-3.1_p17.ebuild)

1169332914:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-shells/bash

1169332919: === Unmerging... (app-shells/bash-3.0-r12)

1169332920:  >>> unmerge success: app-shells/bash-3.0-r12

1169332920:  === (3 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (app-shells/bash-3.1_p17::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-3.1_p17.ebuild)

1169332920:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 25) app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 to /

1169332920:  >>> emerge (4 of 25) sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 to /

1169332920:  === (4 of 25) Cleaning (sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.8-r5.ebuild)

1169332920:  === (4 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.8-r5.ebuild)

1169333058:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/texinfo

1169333063: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1)

1169333064:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1

1169333064:  === (4 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.8-r5.ebuild)

1169333064:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 25) sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 to /

1169333064:  >>> emerge (5 of 25) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 to /

1169333064:  === (5 of 25) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3.ebuild)

1169333064:  === (5 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3.ebuild)

1169333066:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

1169333071: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2-r1)

1169333072:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2-r1

1169333072:  === (5 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3.ebuild)

1169333072:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 25) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 to /

1169333072:  >>> emerge (6 of 25) sys-devel/m4-1.4.7 to /

1169333072:  === (6 of 25) Cleaning (sys-devel/m4-1.4.7::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.7.ebuild)

1169333072:  === (6 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/m4-1.4.7::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.7.ebuild)

1169333130:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/m4

1169333135: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/m4-1.4.1)

1169333136:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/m4-1.4.1

1169333136:  === (6 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/m4-1.4.7::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.7.ebuild)

1169333136:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 25) sys-devel/m4-1.4.7 to /

1169333136:  >>> emerge (7 of 25) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 to /

1169333136:  === (7 of 25) Cleaning (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig/gnuconfig-20060702.ebuild)

1169333136:  === (7 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig/gnuconfig-20060702.ebuild)

1169333141:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gnuconfig

1169333146: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214)

1169333147:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214

1169333147:  === (7 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig/gnuconfig-20060702.ebuild)

1169333147:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 25) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 to /

1169333147:  >>> emerge (8 of 25) sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 to /

1169333147:  === (8 of 25) Cleaning (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-4.2.52_p4-r2.ebuild)

1169333147:  === (8 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-4.2.52_p4-r2.ebuild)

1169333294:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/db

1169333299: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1)

1169333300:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1

1169333300:  === (8 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-4.2.52_p4-r2.ebuild)

1169333300:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 25) sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 to /

1169333300:  >>> emerge (9 of 25) sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2 to /

1169333300:  === (9 of 25) Cleaning (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.3-r2.ebuild)

1169333300:  === (9 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.3-r2.ebuild)

1169333317:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/gdbm

1169333322: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r1)

1169333323:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r1

1169333323:  === (9 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.3-r2.ebuild)

1169333323:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 25) sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2 to /

1169333323:  >>> emerge (10 of 25) sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 to /

1169333323:  === (10 of 25) Cleaning (sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/libperl/libperl-5.8.8-r1.ebuild)

1169333324:  === (10 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/libperl/libperl-5.8.8-r1.ebuild)

1169334098:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/libperl

1169334103: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/libperl-5.8.5)

1169334104:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.5

1169334104:  === (10 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/libperl/libperl-5.8.8-r1.ebuild)

1169334104:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 25) sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 to /

1169334104:  >>> emerge (11 of 25) dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 to /

1169334104:  === (11 of 25) Cleaning (dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2::/usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/perl-5.8.8-r2.ebuild)

1169334104:  === (11 of 25) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2::/usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/perl-5.8.8-r2.ebuild)

1169334372:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-lang/perl

1169334377: === Unmerging... (dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r4)

1169334382:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r4

1169334382:  === (11 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2::/usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/perl-5.8.8-r2.ebuild)

1169334382:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 25) dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 to /

1169334382:  >>> emerge (12 of 25) sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 to /

1169334382:  === (12 of 25) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.61::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.61.ebuild)

1169334382:  === (12 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-2.61::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.61.ebuild)

1169334482:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf

1169334487: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6)

1169334488:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6

1169334488:  === (12 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.61::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.61.ebuild)

1169334488:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 25) sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 to /

1169334488:  >>> emerge (13 of 25) perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56 to /

1169334488:  === (13 of 25) Cleaning (perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56::/usr/portage/perl-core/Test-Harness/Test-Harness-2.56.ebuild)

1169334488:  === (13 of 25) Compiling/Merging (perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56::/usr/portage/perl-core/Test-Harness/Test-Harness-2.56.ebuild)

1169334497:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: perl-core/Test-Harness

1169334497:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1169334497:  === (13 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56::/usr/portage/perl-core/Test-Harness/Test-Harness-2.56.ebuild)

1169334497:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 25) perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56 to /

1169334497:  >>> emerge (14 of 25) app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 to /

1169334497:  === (14 of 25) Cleaning (app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3::/usr/portage/app-admin/perl-cleaner/perl-cleaner-1.04.3.ebuild)

1169334497:  === (14 of 25) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3::/usr/portage/app-admin/perl-cleaner/perl-cleaner-1.04.3.ebuild)

1169334500:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/perl-cleaner

1169334500:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1169334500:  === (14 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3::/usr/portage/app-admin/perl-cleaner/perl-cleaner-1.04.3.ebuild)

1169334500:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 25) app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 to /

1169334500:  >>> emerge (15 of 25) perl-core/PodParser-1.34 to /

1169334500:  === (15 of 25) Cleaning (perl-core/PodParser-1.34::/usr/portage/perl-core/PodParser/PodParser-1.34.ebuild)

1169334500:  === (15 of 25) Compiling/Merging (perl-core/PodParser-1.34::/usr/portage/perl-core/PodParser/PodParser-1.34.ebuild)

1169334511:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: perl-core/PodParser

1169334516: === Unmerging... (perl-core/PodParser-1.28)

1169334518:  >>> unmerge success: perl-core/PodParser-1.28

1169334518:  === (15 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (perl-core/PodParser-1.34::/usr/portage/perl-core/PodParser/PodParser-1.34.ebuild)

1169334518:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 25) perl-core/PodParser-1.34 to /

1169334518:  >>> emerge (16 of 25) dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 to /

1169334518:  === (16 of 25) Cleaning (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05::/usr/portage/dev-perl/Locale-gettext/Locale-gettext-1.05.ebuild)

1169334518:  === (16 of 25) Compiling/Merging (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05::/usr/portage/dev-perl/Locale-gettext/Locale-gettext-1.05.ebuild)

1169334523:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-perl/Locale-gettext

1169334528: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03)

1169334529:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03

1169334529:  === (16 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05::/usr/portage/dev-perl/Locale-gettext/Locale-gettext-1.05.ebuild)

1169334529:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 25) dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 to /

1169334529:  >>> emerge (17 of 25) sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 to /

1169334529:  === (17 of 25) Cleaning (sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/help2man/help2man-1.36.4.ebuild)

1169334529:  === (17 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/help2man/help2man-1.36.4.ebuild)

1169334539:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/help2man

1169334544: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1)

1169334545:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1

1169334545:  === (17 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/help2man/help2man-1.36.4.ebuild)

1169334545:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 25) sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 to /

1169334545:  >>> emerge (18 of 25) sys-apps/coreutils-6.4 to /

1169334545:  === (18 of 25) Cleaning (sys-apps/coreutils-6.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-6.4.ebuild)

1169334545:  === (18 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/coreutils-6.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-6.4.ebuild)

1169335061:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/coreutils

1169335066: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r4)

1169335067:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r4

1169335067:  === (18 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/coreutils-6.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-6.4.ebuild)

1169335067:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 25) sys-apps/coreutils-6.4 to /

1169335067:  >>> emerge (19 of 25) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 to /

1169335068:  === (19 of 25) Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2.ebuild)

1169335068:  === (19 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2.ebuild)

1169335155:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/linux-headers

1169335161: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r4)

1169335162:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r4

1169335162:  === (19 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2.ebuild)

1169335162:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 25) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 to /

1169335162:  >>> emerge (20 of 25) sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 to /

1169335162:  === (20 of 25) Cleaning (sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-5.1_p4.ebuild)

1169335162:  === (20 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-5.1_p4.ebuild)

1169335327:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/readline

1169335332: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2)

1169335335:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2

1169335335:  === (20 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-5.1_p4.ebuild)

1169335335:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 25) sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 to /

1169335335:  >>> emerge (21 of 25) sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 to /

1169335335:  === (21 of 25) Cleaning (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit/sysvinit-2.86-r5.ebuild)

1169335335:  === (21 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit/sysvinit-2.86-r5.ebuild)

1169335342:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/sysvinit

1169335347: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86)

1169335351:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86

1169335351:  === (21 of 25) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit/sysvinit-2.86-r5.ebuild)

1169335351:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 25) sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 to /

1169335351:  >>> emerge (22 of 25) sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 to /

1169335351:  === (22 of 25) Cleaning (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.12.6.ebuild)

1169335351:  === (22 of 25) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.12.6.ebuild)

1169335384:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/baselayout

1169335389: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13)

1169335390:  *** terminating.
```

d2_racing i checked the links but the yhave deleted acl and attr, and i think those are fine with me. I think what is messed up is the last part, baselayout. Could I mount the live cd and do something now? Is there a backup way without having to install the new-system?

----------

## baigsabeeh

What is your architecture?  I can quickpkg my listdc++ for you and then you should be able to install it using the quickpkg utility.  I'll have to upload it.  Then theoretically your emerge should work.

Then you should do a revdep-rebuild.

----------

## aproan

x86_64 i am using an amd64 +3000. one thing though when I look for the file libstdc++.so.6 on my computer it does find it. I think perhaps the path it is looking for it is just incorrect.

could someone give me an explanation or some sort of guide to the LD_PATH thing or ld.conf thing because i think this could help me out.

when I type  

```
find / -name libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6
```

----------

## baigsabeeh

I'm running x86 on this sytem.

Why don't you boot an x86_64 CD and then emerge libstdc++-v3 with that and then quickpkg that and copy it over to your system.  Then install it manually.

----------

## aproan

could you please send me a guide as to how to use the live-cd as means to do this? I have only used the livecd to install it the first time.

----------

## aproan

I went into /etc/ld.so.conf and saw the path /usr/lib/libstdc++-v3 and since my machine is x86_64 it uses lib64 instead of the lib directory. I changed that. I tried emerge again, and now I get a different error: 

```
Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>

Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]

'import site' failed; use -v for traceback

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 23, in ?

    import os

ImportError: No module named os
```

now, am i going in the right track?

----------

## aproan

i accidentally rebooted.

now i cannot get into the system and my domain has become "none". i am right now using my old livecd (gentoo amd64 2005) but before i do anything else i want to SAVE my profile and my etc information, i want it all save. where are my files? will i be able to see them? should i use another livecd?

----------

## baigsabeeh

There is no guide, but I'll give you the order of the commands.  I suppose that would be just as well.  Make sure you change the libstdc++-v3 path back to the erroneous one in ld.so.conf.

Starting from there:

1. Boot the Installation CD.

2. Run "emerge libstdc++-v3"

3. Run "quickpkg =libstdc++-v3-version.  Make sure you append the version of libstdc++-v3 you just installed in place of version.  This will put it into the "/usr/portage/packages/All" directory.

4. Mount your root partition, boot partition, proc, and dev as you would for the chroot.

5. Copy over the libstdc++-v3 package from "/usr/portage/packages/All" on the livecd to your root partition, "/mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages/All."

6. Chroot as you normally would during an install. 

7. I know this might be a dirty way to do this, but cd to "/usr/portage/packages/All."

8. Untar the libstdc++-v3 package into your system.  I'm almost certain the command will be "tar xvjf libstdc++-v3-version.tbz2 -C /"

9. Test out emerge and see if it works now.  

10. If it does, then rebuild the system and then rebuild world.

I know there is some way you should be able to do this with the qmerge utility, but I have no idea how.  I just used it and I can fetch the package, but I can't get it to install.

Good luck.

----------

## aproan

i just booted the livecd and the "emerge" doesn't seem to work either.

----------

## coolsnowmen

I didn't know there WAS an emerge on the live cd...

I'v done it like this:

because you cannot trust your tool chain, you will be creating a mini install to chroot into to build packages

   boot cd, mount your drives

   make a directory like /mnt/gentoo/root/test_system

   put a stage3 system and a portage there, 

   chroot into it

   <chroot>

       do an emerge sync

       emerge that library

       quickpackage it

   </chroot>

   hand install it

----------

## baigsabeeh

I thought there was, I thought I used it before.

----------

## aproan

by the way i am using the Universal Install CD 2005, should i use the Gentoo 2006.1 Minimal CD/InstallCD or the Gentoo 2006.1 LiveCD? Or do you guys recommend using SLAX or Knoppix for this?

I want to  *Quote:*   

> someone back me up but, I've only lost that library if I trashed the tool chain, or run out of memory/hd space
> 
> It's almost not worth trouble shooting if thats true. I would boot a live cd, install a new system, (save home and backup /etc/) copy over the old world file (/var/lib/portage/world) and kernal config (/usr/src/linux/.config), and in your case maybe the kernel sources them selves , and emerge -puD1 world (on the new system with the old world file).
> 
> With /home saved, and all the config's backed up, there should be very few man-hours...and the computer does the rest of the work.... 

 

----------

## aproan

I tried using Knoppix to save my data but it doesn't read ext3. So, I'm downloading the latest LiveCD Gentoo to do so. This will be downloaded by the morning (I live in Peru so Internet is kinda slow). 

I'll first save my stuff and then i'll chroot as you have just mentioned coolsnowmen.

BTW, THANKS for helping me out until now. Hope this will get fixed by this week (I'm in Windows XP right now and this ain't fun)

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *aproan wrote:*   

> I tried using Knoppix to save my data but it doesn't read ext3. So, I'm downloading the latest LiveCD Gentoo to do so. This will be downloaded by the morning (I live in Peru so Internet is kinda slow). 
> 
> 

 

I recommend the livecd for because I had trouble with chroots accross gcc versions once...

but I doubt knoppix can't r/w in ext3

if you want me to look into it I will, but ext3 is such a wide spread [linux] standard...i'll be surprised if knoppix couldn't so it (it can do damn near everything else)

----------

## aproan

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

>  and in your case maybe the kernel sources them selves , and emerge -puD1 world (on the new system with the old world file).
> 
> 

 

where are the kernel sources?

i am backing everything up, you also mention that *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

>  because you cannot trust your tool chain, you will be creating a mini install to chroot into to build packages 

  what do you mean by "toolchain".

do you suggest doing this instead of just installing everything up with the gtk installer provided by the LiveCD?

----------

## sonicbhoc

 *aproan wrote:*   

>  *coolsnowmen wrote:*    and in your case maybe the kernel sources them selves , and emerge -puD1 world (on the new system with the old world file).
> 
>  
> 
> where are the kernel sources?
> ...

 

emerge gentoo-sources

pretty much any packages ending in "-sources" is a kernel of some sort.

 *aproan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i am backing everything up, you also mention that *coolsnowmen wrote:*    because you cannot trust your tool chain, you will be creating a mini install to chroot into to build packages   what do you mean by "toolchain".
> 
> 

 

emerge -e system. all the stuff you see on the list is the "toolchain."

 *aproan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do you suggest doing this instead of just installing everything up with the gtk installer provided by the LiveCD?

 

If you install again, do it manually. I don't ever recommend the GTK installer to anyone. Too many bugs...

----------

## aproan

the kernel source is /usr/src/linux right?

----------

## coolsnowmen

so the kernel souces are stored in /usr/src

 the current sources should be in the linked folder /usr/src/linux

ls -l /usr/src to see what I mean

you really don't need to back up the kernel souces so much as the source config (and remember which version it came from) which is /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## aproan

ok i've got all the files saved (except the kernel sources), now what?

i don't understand when you say i should create a folder and put stage3 into it, do you mean i should mount my linux partition into THAT fold er i created. or should i just create a folder without mounting anything.

btw, is quick

pkg like checksintall? before when i used slackware i installed using checkinstall (./config, make, checkinstall)

----------

## coolsnowmen

to reduce confusion lets use the handbook example of

normally at boot you have

/dev/hda1 /boot

/dev/hda2 swap

/dev/hda3 /

now if you booted a live cd, this becomes

/dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

/dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/

assuming you only have one drive

and you want to setup a test environment to build packages to merge into your running file system

you need to make another installation to chroot into

It needs to reside on a HD so we could put it at /mnt/gentoo/NEW_INSTALL

following the normal direction we can chroot into this directory, we already have things like make.conf so just copy them over after the initial 2 untar commands, you will also need to emerge sync after chrooting.

----------

## aproan

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        emerge that library
> 
>        quickpackage it
> ...

 

i get confused here. i will emerge libstdc++-v3 but how is the quickpackaging thing. i have never done this and i am not sure what you mean by hand installing it? (the usual ./config, make, makeinstall?)

please go in detail for these last steps. thanks a lot.

at the moment i am emerge syncing.

----------

## aproan

i finished emerge sync, now i need to emerge portage (which it failed last time).

can anyone please touch upon my last post? thanks a bunch

----------

## aproan

ok. the quickpkg method didnt work, well i could do the thing but it wasnt solved. so i am just going to start over from scratch but saving my /etc and my /home and my world config

----------

## aproan

ok. im in my new system, however i cannot get all of my old packages to get up and running (emerged).

when i type emerge -puD1 world

i get

!!!Problems have been detected with your world file

!!!Please run emaint --check world

i run that and it shows how many of my packages are not installed and therefore cannot be updated. what can i do?

----------

## coolsnowmen

you had asked for a short overview of the changes in new kernels,..I found this

http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_16

http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_17

http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_18

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *aproan wrote:*   

> i run that and it shows how many of my packages are not installed and therefore cannot be updated. what can i do?

 

you could always try this....

```
emerge -1av `cat /var/lib/portage/world`
```

----------

## Kate Monster

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> I thought there was, I thought I used it before.

 

There IS, but only on the LiveCD, and it comes without a portage tree, and no ability to sync(successfully anyway), so the only way to use it would be mucking around with .ebuild files.

----------

